# Bagging up of Mare



## joeyzoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Help, please! My almost 6 year old mare is 318 days today. I have noticed that her teats are getting a little full but the worrysome part for me is that behind her teats there seems to be a full area. Basicly if you lift her tail you can see this pouch of sorts. This is her and our first foal. I need to know if this is a normal filling of the teats or something to worry about.

Thanks

Joeyzoe


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

I am by no means an expert but since we have a 3 week old filly I will tell you how it went for us. What you are seeing is called bagging up. You will notice the bags above the teats and generally that whole area under there will start to swell as the mare gets closer to partruition, ie foaling. This is all normal as the mares body is getting ready for foaling. As she gets closer the bags will get bigger and fuller, sometimes unevenly at first. What you want to watch for is the teats to change the direction they are pointing. What I mean is the closer she gets to foaling the more they will point straight down. At first they will point inward. You'll know what I mean when you see it. Our mare went about 5 days over her 'due' date. Yours being a 'maiden' mare, it is not uncommon for them to go to almost a full 360 days. I hope this helps. Generally, 99% of the time, nature does everything just right. So sit back and enjoy and try not to stress out as much as I did... Good luck!


----------



## joeyzoe (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank You, you have eased my mind. Some days she seems to be fuller then gets less. Last sat night I thought she was going into labour. SHe would squat as if to pee and nothing, then about 10 - 15 min later she would do the same. I thought this was it, got a blanket started to hum and sing to her and she went to sleep. I then took to the comfort of my own bed.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad I could help! You will know when she gets closer, watch out for her to start being more restless and laying down and then getting up. She will most likely lay down to foal. Always have a vet phone number ready just in case. 9 times out of ten, nature will do it all just fine. Just remember, when the foal is born be careful not to help too much and let the cord break naturally. You'll be fine!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

That is just normal bagging up. It is a little early for her to foal. Mares average 340 days, but anything between 10 1/2 months and 12 months is in the 'normal' range. If you watch a mare's bag every day, I have found that the very first tiny bit of bag develops about 30 days before foaling. Of course, that is if the mare goes by the book and many do not read the book.


----------

